# Domains umleiten



## msycho (14. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe zum Beispiel drei Domains: .de, .net und .com.

Ich möchte jetzt, dass die .net- und .com-Domain immer zur .de-Domain umgeleitet werden. Dabei sollte es sowohl für URLs mit und ohne "www." gelten.

Ich glaube da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit außer es über eine htaccess-Datei zu lösen, oder?
Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen, wie ich mein Vorhaben damit umsetze?


----------



## msycho (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe es jetzt schon mal hinbekommen, dass bei einer .de-Domain ein Aufruf ohne www umgeleitet wird.


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^xy.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.xy.de/$1 [L,R=301]
```

Wie schaff ich es jetzt, dass auch xy.net, http://www.xy.net, xy.com und http://www.xy.com auf http://www.xy.de umgeleitet werden?


----------

